# Do you lock your doors at night?



## Lucky1 (Jan 2, 2022)

OK. This might be a weird question. But I guess it is determined by where you live. When I bought my house I wasn't given a key. Two years later my lady and I decided to take a vacation. We didn't have a key so we had to get some made. The only reason we lock our doors is because of bears. You?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

No bears. We have a crime rate of either 0.01% or 0.001%, don't remember exactly. One may be property, the other violent, give or take a "0". I only know this because the POA had a come to Jesus with the SO over response times several years ago. They are kind of extreme, but we don't need a hurried response, usually. Nothing changed that I'm aware of, but can't say for sure.
A million to one odds are fantastic as long as you aren't the "one".


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I lock them to keep the family from frequent visits when I want privacy. I keep my firearm handy for when the locks aren't enough deterrent.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes I lock up better safe than sorry don't really have much to worry about but there are some really stupid people out there.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Even though we live in a safe neighborhood and damn near everyone is armed. Of course we lock our doors at night. It really isn't that hard.


----------



## leob (Dec 27, 2021)

Different realities! I read that they are worried about a boring bear or unexpected visitors. Or that they bought a house and were not given keys. 

My house is 23 km (14 mi) from the capital, Buenos Aires, in a city of 170,000, 4 blocks from the town hall. Nice neighborhood. My house has already been robbed 3 times.

Well, I literally sleep locked up, my doors and windows have bars (real) The dog sleeps with me. On my light table, my TPR9 with hollow point ammunition. In the bathroom, tucked away, an old but reliable .38 spl. Over there, always at hand, my beloved shotgun. 
It wasn't always like this. 45 years ago my father closed the doors just because I was a sleepwalker. What happened in between? In my country the problem is called "Peronismo." Populist, disarming governments, defenders of the "victims of society" who today have more rights than good citizens. Crime was growing as citizens were also losing rights. Today they are the victims and we are the ones who sleep locked up. It hasn't been that long, so you who still can, don't let your rights be overwhelmed and don't fall into populist governments. "Weapons? For what?" said Fidel Castro and you know how it ended. 
If it is complicated for you even having the second amendment, imagine yourself in a South American country, with the police and the army with their hands tied by political power, the advance of drug trafficking, gangs, etc. So I'm glad you still sleep with your doors open and your concern is finding those lost keys. Take care of it, it's worth gold

Leo

Enviado desde mi SM-G975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodester (May 6, 2011)

I don’t lock my doors since I figure open borders are ok.


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner (Sep 1, 2018)

Trouble doesn't make an appointment, so yes to locking doors.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I live just south west of Mobile- been in same spot since 76. Yep- our doors stay locked 24/7. If we are out in the yard working- we will leave the back door unlocked. 
We have had one attempted break-in about 15 years ago at 2 am. But I scared the crap out of them with my bang bang. They fled and left their car in the driveway- and they ran. The police found one hiding in a car about 3 doors down, and the other sob got away.
When I was a kid- we never locked our doors- where ever we lived.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been in the criminal justice field for 31 years now. I have seen too many things...

My door is always locked. Even during the day, my doors are locked anytime I am home. And, locked when I leave.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I have been in the criminal justice field for 31 years now. I have seen too many things...
> 
> My door is always locked. Even during the day, my doors are locked anytime I am home. And, locked when I leave.


With me it's more out of habit. Same with my vehicles. At night and whenever we leave the house we'll check and double check that everything is locked up especially the gun safe. We also make sure that the alarm system is turned on. One time when we were out shopping we saw this individual going around from vehicle to vehicle looking to find one that was unlocked. In broad freakin' daylight with shoppers going in and out of the store. How f'n brazen can one get? That's when I decided to remove my NRA decal off of my truck. Although I never do it anyway. I didn't want to give anyone the idea that I might have left a gun inside. Why even risk having my window smashed in by someone looking for one?


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Doors locked even during the day when I am out on a walk or bike ride. Firearms loaded and ready 24/7. Crime is only getting worse just about everywhere.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> My door is always locked. Even during the day, my doors are locked anytime I am home. And, locked when I leave.



As are ours. Why chance it ?


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Can't imagine leaving a door unlocked. Heck, I have interior doors that stay locked when not in use!


----------



## blackswampleatherco (12 mo ago)

I live in a small town but still have outside cameras, Security system and Lock all doors. Mainly because of my business is at home but we like the security.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

We do have a four camera surveillance system that my bride and I can monitor from our phones from almost anywhere. There is a ring doorbell also which is phone accessible. The whole works was cheap and easy to install. 
Only problem is I can't B.S. my bride about when I got home!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd recommend locking your doors and windows regardless of where you may live.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

I guess I’ve just made it too much of a habitual thing to lock up everything. Even though I live in a small Oklahoma town, whenever I park my pickup it gets locked up no matter where it’s at, even in the driveway at home. As far as the house, it gets locked up at night also. I just don’t take any chances.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

I live in the city (well, more like the 'burbs, but not quite) so leaving your house and car doors unlocked is definitely not a good idea. Not only do I lock my doors, I have an ADT security system installed as well as a Ring Pro door cam. I also have two small dogs who make a complete racket if they hear anything out of place. MA might be a miserable state as far as gun laws are concerned, but thankfully we have a castle doctrine here.


----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)

Hmmmm I hesitate to say this. Bears aren’t coming in a door if unlocked. Around here they pull the acs out or something but none try the door. Just answering that as an observation.

Hope I’m not out of line here but my biggest fear as a kid especially was some gay burglar breaking in. He’s coming for the tv and sees you, moonlight shining on your thigh. Making him feel romantic. Ugh don’t want him having second thoughts why he’s there. Yea I’m a phobe and not ashamed of that. To each his own but they need to be respectful as I am.

My neighborhood is safe too. I’m in a rural area but seems lots of the kids are getting hooked on heroin and that could be a prob


----------



## Urban Mongoose (3 mo ago)

Retired Cop, in the area where I worked, so yes, they get locked, and there are cameras as well. Our neighborhood is pretty good, but not too far away, there are some serious doper problems, and they’ll come around here when they’re feeling frisky to see what they can get away with. Fortunately, the last time that occurred, it sparked a very robust Neighborhood Watch program build up, and now we’re OK.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Nope. Never have.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I mean, locked is the default setting on our doors. We _unlock_ them to go out


----------



## Brazz (6 mo ago)

I lock my doors to help protect the idiots from me. 
Surprised nobody used that line on this string.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Folks around hare already know that.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I live in town, part of the Portland Metro Area, so *Double Yes*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pandaz3 said:


> I live in town, part of the Portland Metro Area, so *Double Yes*


Oh, hell yea then


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

I failed to mention that we also have an electric gate that keeps the honest folks honest. But, I don’t have “lost” people showing up to “case the joint” as they say. I’m retired so I’m home a lot, but we’ve lived here in the country for 26 years with no break-ins. Thieves want easy, and any difficulty foils the majority of them. Now that I’ve said that, we’ll probably get hit day after tomorrow !


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Yes. Almost always. Just paranoid I guess. My girlfriend on the other hand, almost never locks her doors.


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Door is not locked. I don't own firearms. I am not competent with those fire arms. Don't have a guard dog. That dog is not a TRAINED Black GERMAN SHEPHERD named K.D. There are no other security measures here. I am old, so I might be napping. WELCOME TO VA


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

In 1959, in an obscure county in Kansas where everybody thought they were safe, the Clutter family lived on a farm away from crime and even juvenile delinquency.

They left their doors unlocked.

You can read about them in Truman Capote's "In Cold Blood."

The Clutter Family Massacre


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I live in a fairly safe neighborhood we lock at night and when we leave the house. we never lock when we are taking a walk with the dog or when we are in the back .


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Although we live in a "good area" we still lock our doors. That and having been in LE for 30 yrs., locking of doors is a hard habit to break. At night just before bed, I do a security check of all doors. 

If we are out running errands, our vehicle doors get locked 100% of the time as well.


----------



## tshows (Sep 26, 2015)

Always have and always will!!! No reason to make it easy for those folks.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

The Clutter family lived in a safe town in Kansas and didn't lock their doors. They would become famous in the book _In Cold Blood _by Truman Capote. Both the book and the movie are excellent.

Rule #1 for home security - Lock all doors and windows.

Rule #1 for suckers - "It won't happen to me."


----------

